# Melde mich an Board



## Scwie (17 Mai 2006)

Servus allerseits,

ich hab mir bisher nur ein paar Threads angeschaut und bin schon jetzt vollauf begeistert von dem Board. Ich werde hier ab jetzt öfter mal vorbeischauen.

Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal in aller Ruhe hier durcharbeiten und dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch noch ein paar Bilder auftreiben kann, die es hier noch nicht gibt und ich für euch beisteuern kann.

Auf eine gute Community!

Gruß Scwie


----------



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen Scwie! Schön das dir das Board so gut gefällt! Da steckt wie du ahnst auch ein wenig Arbeit hinter! Und noch schöner das du dich gerne aktiv am Geschehen beteiligen willst, da das hier leider bisher nur die wenigsten so halten, was ich sehr schade finde! Nen Danke sollte meiner Meinung nach ja bei jedem mal drin sein 

Deshalb ein ganz dickes Danke für dein Lob und viel Spaß hier auf dem Board wünscht


Muli - Das Lastentier #1


----------



## Scwie (17 Mai 2006)

Wer nehmen kann, der kann ja wohl auch geben. Das gehört meiner Meinung nach zu einer guten Community dazu.

Und wenn mir Bilder besonders gut gefallen, dann sag ich auch gern ein Dankeschön und meine Meinung.


----------



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

So lobe ich mir das und ich wäre nicht böse, wenn der Eine oder Andere User auf diesem Board sich daran mal ein Beispiel nimmt. Ich will hier keinem vor den Karren fahren, aber es ist einiges an Aufwand erforderlich um Bilder hier für die Allgemeinheit zu posten! Vielleicht bedankt sich ja mal jetzt der Eine oder Andere, der das hier liest und sich betroffen fühlt, für die Arbeit bei den Erstellern!

Würde mich freuen! Greetz - Admin!


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board Scwie!
Deine Einstellung was das Engagement angeht, gefällt mir besonders. Wie Muli es schon erwähnt hat, gibt es hier leider noch nicht all zu viele die es erkannt haben. Wir hoffen ja das es sich irgendwann mal ändert.

Dann auf gute Zusammenarbeit! Bei irgendwelchen Fragen steht dir das Team jederzeit zur Verfügung.

Gruß Driver


----------



## Tiggerin (23 Mai 2006)

So dann sage ich mal ein ganz dickes DANKE an Muli&Driver, ich habe sehr viel Spass im Funstuff und viele Bilder sind echt Klasse.
Die Leistung von euch ist echt Spitze,habt echt was tolles aufgebaut.
Macht weiter so...*knutsch*


----------



## illidan (23 Mai 2006)

Man, ich muss zu meiner Schande gerade festellen, das ich dich noch gar nicht begrüßt habe. Dann will ich das jetzt nacheholen. 

Also, herzlich willkommen! Erfreulicherweise hast du ja auch schon einiges zum Boardgeschehen beigetragen. Mach weiter so. 


Und auch ich möchte an dieser Stelle dem muli ein dickes dickes Lob ausprechen. Der das hier erst alles ermöglicht. 

Also muli mach weiter so. Und auch ich were mein Möglichstes dazu beitragen. Aber wir habe ja schon des öfteren ber icq darüber gequasselt. 

Den driver, der schich mehr als vorbildlich am Boradgeschehen beteiligt, möchte ich natürtlich auch danken. Ein großes lob ausprechen.

Ich freue mich, nein, ich fühle mich geehrt zu diesem Team zu gehören!

So, für heute genug geschleimt. Ich muss wieder auf ans Werk und was für die UNI tun.


gruß zer0


----------

